# Who's your fav.?



## Sumi (Aug 16, 2010)

Out of all the Horror films you've seen, who is your fav. Murderer? x3


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Sweeney Todd. :V

Next, Jigsaw. Because of his style.

I prefer smart, plotting and complex murderers to the likes of Freddy Kruger or Jason.


----------



## Icky (Aug 16, 2010)

I am my own favorite msss murderer.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> Sweeney Todd. :V
> 
> Next, Jigsaw. Because of his style.
> 
> I prefer smart, plotting and complex murderers to the likes of Freddy Kruger or Jason.


Man, Really? D: I love Freddy Kruger x3


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Man, Really? D: I love Freddy Kruger x3


 
Killing people in dreams is cool and all, but getting people to stop wasting their lives or die is even cooler!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2010)

Michael Myers, only in the early films though, he went after a select group of people, and even though he got shot out of a window, still didn't die.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

hostel,the strangers,human centipede,and the fourth kind.

and when i was younger i used to be dead afraid of terminator, and master of the puppets.. and also chucky.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 16, 2010)

Jack Torrance. 
Nothing beats axing yourself trough a door just to trollface whoever is inside the room.


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> human centipede


 
That movie made no sense at all! The two other people wouldn't get enough nutrients to live. And how did he move three unconscious people who were stitched together up those stairs? 

But the actor who played the doctor WAS pretty good, I'll give you that.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

Freddy Cruger


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> That movie made no sense at all! The two other people wouldn't get enough nutrients to live. And how did he move three unconscious people who were stitched together up those stairs?
> 
> But the actor who played the doctor WAS pretty good, I'll give you that.


 
lmao i think it was just made too be fucking gross... but we all went 'FUCK YEAH!" when the docter got shot in the dome.. i was so happy.. but dude lmao i laughed so hard at some parts.. like when it tried to escape.. imagine the guy saying "allright.. i know i left it right fucking here.." XD and tosh.o made fun of it big time too


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> lmao i think it was just made too be fucking gross... but we all went 'FUCK YEAH!" when the docter got shot in the dome.. i was so happy.. but dude lmao i laughed so hard at some parts.. like when it tried to escape.. imagine the guy saying "allright.. i know i left it right fucking here.." XD and tosh.o made fun of it big time too


 
I laughed hard when the A guy said "I'm so sorry. I have to shit." 

Did you hear the director is making a new one with 14 pieces in stead of 3? (Or it might have been 12. But whatever)


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> I laughed hard when the A guy said "I'm so sorry. I have to shit."
> 
> Did you hear the director is making a new one with 14 pieces in stead of 3? (Or it might have been 12. But whatever)


 
YEAH and he started praying lmaooooo
and omg... 14 pieces... thats gonna be a shit fest..


I THINK.. the worst part is when the girl gets out of bed with the I.V and it rips.. *shivers and grabs his arm* D:


----------



## Sumi (Aug 16, 2010)

I've never seen this movie you guys are talking about O-o


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Sumi said:


> I've never seen this movie you guys are talking about O-o


 
The Human Centipede. Very clichÃ© and the two main characters are fucking annoying. The sick level is at an medium high.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> The Human Centipede. Very clichÃ© and the two main characters are fucking annoying. The sick level is at an medium high.


 
man that movie was sicknastyawesome!

the charlie manson family here. always will be my favs.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> The Human Centipede. Very clichÃ© and the two main characters are fucking annoying. The sick level is at an medium high.



Sick level... Mhh-kay X3 When was this movie made?


----------



## Zontar (Aug 16, 2010)

Glad to know I wasn't the only one afraid of The Terminator as a kid.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Michael Myers, only in the early films though, he went after a select group of people, and even though he got shot out of a window, still didn't die.


 
Heh, I'd think him getting shot out of a window is the least impressive of his -not- deaths. He was also burned alive, electrocuted, shot in the eyes (which also means in the head), and pumped full of lead in Halloween 4. There was the time where he had his head chopped off but supposedly that wasn't actually him, and I'm still not sure how that worked out...


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno, for some reason whenever these questions come up I can't think of anyone until way later. 

With that being said, while I'm thinking about it, does Black Mamba count?


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> I dunno, for some reason whenever these questions come up I can't think of anyone until way later.
> 
> With that being said, while I'm thinking about it, does Black Mamba count?



From Kill Bill? 

As scary as her cycloptic, scowling face is, I'm not sure she counts since it's not a horror movie


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> From Kill Bill?
> 
> As scary as her cycloptic, scowling face is, I'm not sure she counts since it's not a horror movie


 But she _was_ a murderer.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 16, 2010)

The Joker


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> But she _was_ a murderer.


 
lol kfine.

Her lips made the movie a horror movie anyway.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd have to say The Charles Manson Family (Helter Skelter. I never understand why they get people who don't look anything like Charlie to play him...), Otis Driftwood, Baby Firefly, Leatherface and his whole family (especially Chop Top <3). People like Freddy Kruger, Michael Myers, and Jason bug me a little. Yeah, the movies are alright, but the characters are sorta weak. Freddy Kruger is really funny, but really, he has such a gimmick that it kinda ruins it. Michael Myers is practically fucking Superman, same with Jason. They should have stopped after Halloween 2 and Friday the Thirteenth 3. 

I'm more into real serial killers anyway. Bundy, Squeaky, Susan, Leslie, Gein, Dahmer, Ramirez, etc etc etc.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> lol kfine.
> 
> Her lips made the movie a horror movie anyway.


 No, it was her feet dude. That whole "wiggle your big toe" scene..D:


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> No, it was her feet dude. That whole "wiggle your big toe" scene..D:


 
o.o XDXD  that part grossed me out a little bit too, but that was Uma Thurmon. Black Mamba was the one who tried to kill her right before that in the hospital. D:


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 16, 2010)

I always was a Freddy Kruger fan so thats who I woulds have to say.
Maybe Mike Mayers as a second.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> o.o XDXD  that part grossed me out a little bit too, but that was Uma Thurmon. Black Mamba was the one who tried to kill her right before that in the hospital. D:


Oh yea, I tend to get her and Daryl Hannah mixed up. >.>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 16, 2010)

Horror movies are not my favourite so I don't have one.


----------



## Journey (Aug 17, 2010)

tremors. Yeah i know  it's a chesey b movie and it's not even scary (did use to scare the shit out of me was a kid)but still its one of my favs


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

I used to like Pinhead and Chatterer from Hellraiser until the movies got shittier each sequel. Always liked the demonic death hooks and execution contraptions that spawned out of nowhere and the subliminal masochism.

And on a lesser extent, Mitch from Big Bad Wolf. B-movie werewolf who's hobbies involve mutilation, eating people and rape. And he does it all with a Freddy Kreuger sense of humor.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 17, 2010)

Gojira(Original non-Raymond Burr edition), then Tremors 1.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Blacula.

I win this thread.

[yt]vN2a5zGmBPI[/yt]


----------



## Machine (Aug 17, 2010)

Patrick Bateman.


----------



## Random User (Aug 18, 2010)

Micheal Myers. His theme is awesome, this slow paced, knife weilding maniac is awesome, too.

He actually appeared in an old Atari 2600 game, "Halloween". His 8-bit theme was cool, too.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 18, 2010)

Xenomorphs


----------



## Sumi (Aug 18, 2010)

So many intresting answers :3


----------



## Surgat (Aug 18, 2010)

Pinhead.


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 18, 2010)

The Tall Man from the Phantasm movies :3


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 18, 2010)

Tar Man from the Return of the Living Dead movies was a pretty cool dude.





_"BRAAAIINS!!"_
_"MORE BRAAAIINS!"_


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 18, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> Tar Man from the Return of the Living Dead movies was a pretty cool dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm interested in how someone without lips can make B sounds. 
But yeah, those movies were entertaining.


----------



## Pine (Aug 18, 2010)

I love the Child's Play series because it's more of a humorous horror than a scary horror.


----------

